# Your Frugal Prepping Tips?



## CampingSurvival (Jun 10, 2013)

We'd love to hear from folks about their frugal prepping tips. What do you do to save money as you prepare for emergencies and natural disasters?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The food that I put by pays for itself.

Sometimes I am too busy to cook and some times I am sick and cannot cook. So, I tell the family that they can raid the preps and eat whatever they wish.

I have Bear Creek dehydrated soup (the minestroni is particularly good), I have canned tuna, salmon, beef, and chicken. I have Spaggetti sauce and cream of mushroom soup and canned chili. I have spaggetti noodles and rather a lot of rice. There is mac n cheese and there are cake mixes.

McDonald's for 4 people costs us $30, and so would a pizza. A meal from the preps is healthier, and it costs us possibly $10. I do this maybe twice a month, and so it saves me perhaps $40 a month, and that buys ALL! of my food preps. So my food preps are free.

This winter we had severe blizzards, and there was snow to shovel and a lot of it. We got 2 feet of snow in one week, in 2 separate blizzards. So, I made a half gallon of hot minestroni soup from the preps, and when my teens came in from shoveling they ate almost all of it! A tasty half gallon of soup for just $6!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Group - I brought this down here so our group could give some Frugal Prepping ideas.

I know, over the years we've done it - but we have new people, it's a new time and this could help our new friends.

So......

What are your best frugal prepping tips?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Terri said:


> The food that I put by pays for itself.
> 
> Sometimes I am too busy to cook and some times I am sick and cannot cook. So, I tell the family that they can raid the preps and eat whatever they wish.
> 
> ...



I bought a potato soup mix by Cugino's at Bed Bath and Beyond. $3.99 and 8 cups of water or milk for a half gallon of soup and it was delicious. I went back and picked up some of the chicken and noodle, chili and french onion. The cashier said the chicken enchilada was really good too.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I pay cash whenever I can. I only pay with bills and all the change goes in a change counter and rolled up. Every few months I take the change to the bank (~$150) and order something from our list.

Oh. On payday I also take whatever money, if any, from my wallet and add it to the change and start over with "new" money.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like to purchase the staples I use a lot when 2 for 1. then I put one away.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I try to do canning and dehydrating in 'meals' like chili, stew, etc that can be heated up and eaten. Yes, some of the bear creek soups are great, but if I have all the ingredients, my soup is a lot less expensive, just takes some time. My Kroger affiliate often gives a freebie or a special price so I get as many of those items as I can, and put away in the preps. Plus as has been said on here at times, stock away some goodies. A little treat can make a dull diet seem not such torture! Shop after a holiday and store some candy at a reduced price.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I buy in quantity when things that we use frequently go on sale. An example is in August for the back to school sale they run boxed pancake mix and syrup really cheap, I buy enough for a year then. I also will clip coupons to combine with sale prices to save even more money.

I buy my grains (wheat, rice, popcorn, dry beans and oats) in bulk then store them in food safe 5 gallon buckets.

I buy all my baking supplies during the holiday baking sales. 

Now is the time to stock up on salad dressings, ketchup, mustard, BBQ sauce, anything picnic related is cheaper. Store your extras to use during the winter until next year's sale.

I try to purchase things only when on sale, my menu is based on what is cheap and healthy. 

If you can grow and preserve at least some of your food you'll save more money doing the work yourself.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

We save soda and juice bottles to store extra water for emergencies. I also save glass jars to store my preps in, once you've lost preps to bugs or mice you go back to glass.

Store only things your family eats now or you know will eat without causing too much change to their diets. It's not fun to deal with cramps and bloating because your body isn't used to the food you now are consuming during an emergency.

Dollar stores are good places to purchase first aid supplies cheap. Make and keep a well stocked first aid box for use during emergencies only. Have an everyday first aid kit available and rotate your supplies.

Resale and thrift stores as well as yard and garage sales are all good places to find cheap prepping supplies such as extra blankets, camping supplies, candles etc.

Summer is the time to stock up on extra charcoal for emergency cooking needs.

I buy my herbs/spices in bulk and make up my own seasoning mixes such as taco, sloppy Joe, spaghetti sauce. I also make up my own cookie mix, biscuit mix, cake mix, hot cocoa mix. By purchasing whole ingredients and combining them together myself I save more money and know exactly what we are eating-----no preservatives, dyes, or funny stuff I can't pronounce.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sign up for free samples. Over the years I've received OTC med, soaps, food, hygiene products, etc. We keep those in a plastic tub (well, not the food....that goes into the pantry). When rotating items in our BOB, first aid kites, etc we pull out of that tub. Many time the items are things we wouldn't buy, but for free we are willing to use. Much of it doesn't expire, so you can keep that soap, deodorant, etc till it's needed.

Bulk buying. Found a restaurant/bakery supply place here. We only use a small percent of what they sell (we just don't need 45# of maple doughnut icing, lol) but the flour, dry milk, etc is a deal!

I can get free icing buckets from my local bakery. So my bulk items are stored away easily.

Just took advantage of a 3-month free membership to BJ's. The big warehouse stores don't carry much that we use (or I can get it cheaper locally). BUT for a free 3-month membership I'll make the trip over. Trip #1 I price shopped. I knew a few things that are typically cheaper there (yeast and a book to kids for Christmas) so I picked those up. After coming home and crunching number I found 4-5 more items that were very well priced that we use regularly (I was surprised that sugar was a good deal....never has been before in the past 12+ yrs!). So ever time I am over there I will take $ and buy those product for the next 3 months. I should be able to get enough for a year or so. The 3-month free coupon comes out once a year....so I can do it again next time and re-stock again.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My Hubby is the shopper. He has no clue whatsoever what I have in the pantry or stash. So I tell him to buy whatever he wants when he sees it on sale. It adds up fast and I do not have to reign in my "frugal" gene, if I were to shop.
We go together to the Mennonite store, because I buy in bulk-boy he likes shopping there!
Now, Dh has become the greatest Garage saler.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We have a store that does 10 dollar LP tank fills on memorial day and labor day Saturdays , we take full advantage of that , I would even collect up freinds tanks and make one trip with all of them so that we all got the deal.


we try and buy the things we use on sale ahead of when we will need them , chicken leg quarters go on sale for cheap more often than most any other meat , we buy up several of these and toss them in the freezer when they do, we also buy a case when something goes on sale , spaghetti and sauce will have a good sale from time to time , and we will get a case when it does.

we don't stock much of anything we don't regularly eat 


oil , most vegetable oil is mostly soy bean mix or the hole oil is actually soy bean oil if you read the ingredients on the back, so you can pay 2.50 a quart and buy it a quart at a time or 4.25 a gallon 

It works fine in baking , and frying - we found out when we ate off out stores for a while a year or two ago oil/fat was one of the first things we ran short on , because it is used so much in baking , cooking of food or making bread but it isn't something you think of so much.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I bought a potato soup mix by Cugino's at Bed Bath and Beyond. $3.99 and 8 cups of water or milk for a half gallon of soup and it was delicious. I went back and picked up some of the chicken and noodle, chili and french onion. The cashier said the chicken enchilada was really good too.


You can frequently get Cugino's mixes at Big Lots around here for even less! The Chicken Enchilada IS really good. Big Lots can be a great discount grocery; you just have to know your prices.

I stock up when there is a super-good deal on something, buying about 6 months worth of the item. If it is a REALLY good deal, like when spaghetti sauce was on sale for 99 cents plus I had coupons to make them 50 cents a jar, I buy a year's worth. We shop garage sales for non-food preps. We also get staples, spices, etc. at the restaurant supply or Costco. Of course there's what we grow at home. Every little bit helps, especially with food prices rising. Seems like lately it is harder to fit prepping in my regular budget!


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Most or my prepper-y activity revolves around food. Whatever I don't grow, I try to buy in season from the farmers. Even if you get conventionally-raised fruit/veg instead of organic/sustainable/whatever, the quality is light-years better than anything at the store and the price is maybe half. I can/pickle/dehydrate stuff for winter, and if we have to buy meat, we get 1/2 an animal at a time and put it in the freezer.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

We visit the bent and dent stores in the city closest to us and stock up on what ever we are short of. Keep a list and check to see what we are short on and stock up. Veg oil seems to go the fastest as I do a lot of baking so we get quantities of it when on sale. I would say we are close to having a years supply of stuff, including oatmeal which dh eats every day. It sure does pay to keep tract of what one needs and uses so as not to get stuff one don;t use much.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont have : internet, expensive tv, no caller id or long distance, dishwasher, dryer, electric coffee maker....or a cell phone.
I use free wifi at various places...local libraries, McD's, hotels, neighbors/friends

I have a garden and try to expand yearly....I forage and volunteer at my local food pantry (free bread as well as animal scraps). I have deer/moose/goose hunters in my family.

I buy most everything on sale and/or with swagbucks earnings plus coupons (swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow) (it pays all our dogfood and catfood and TP every month)

November seems to be a big food bargain month...I can turkeys....turkey and BBQ sauce sandwiches are cheap!

I never eat out....I avoid buying new except for undergarments----stock up when on sale!

Always plan trips to town for at least 3 errands to save gas money.

Books and movies we get from the library.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

campfiregirl said:


> You can frequently get Cugino's mixes at Big Lots around here for even less! The Chicken Enchilada IS really good. Big Lots can be a great discount grocery; you just have to know your prices.
> 
> I stock up when there is a super-good deal on something, buying about 6 months worth of the item. If it is a REALLY good deal, like when spaghetti sauce was on sale for 99 cents plus I had coupons to make them 50 cents a jar, I buy a year's worth. We shop garage sales for non-food preps. We also get staples, spices, etc. at the restaurant supply or Costco. Of course there's what we grow at home. Every little bit helps, especially with food prices rising. Seems like lately it is harder to fit prepping in my regular budget!




Next time I go to the "big city" I'll have to find Big Lots and check it out. We don't go very often, I go at least twice a year for the allergist.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Most of our grocery shopping is based on what's on sale that week. Then we buy a few cases of whatever it is, depending on how often we use that item. Some things rarely or never go on sale, then you just look for the best price. Grow, can, freeze, dehydrate what you can. We have chickens, goats, and ducks, also. We buy a beef from a Mennonite friend/neighbor out the road, he helps us by letting us use his walk-in cooler to hang it, & his commercial grinder to process it ourselves. If you want to save money, and can't grow something yourself, go straight to the farmer. You'll generally get a WAY better price AND product, and likely make a darned good friend. Dh always grows a garden, but somethings are just easier to buy cheaply from neighbors, like bushels of potatoes, molasses, and an organic veggie stand is also just down the road with-in a mile of where we live. All of this saves us money on the everyday food items, as well as having a good stash of food put back. If you don't have to spend so much on food, it frees up money for all the other stuff, which I also try to buy on sale.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Great posts! While many have mentioned food, water, and first aid, I also look at things before throwing them out to see if they could have another use. For example, plastic grocery store bags are great for garbage & disposing of things that might may give off an odor and attract bugs - especially during the hot summer months & torn clothing is either repaired or saved to use as rags. I visit library sales to pick up books and videos for how-to information and entertainment. My favorite site to find local sales is booksalefinder.com 

As others have mentioned, finding sales and matching them up with coupons and other rewards will help you save a lot. Samples are great since they are conveniently packaged. 

Lastly, try your best to keep things organized. I like clear, plastic shoe boxes & invested in an inexpensive label machine. It's easy to see what you have (and plenty of) so you can use the money to fill in gaps. Take it slow & you will have needed items on hand before you know it.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I buy soda in two liter bottles as it is cheaper than cans. I clean and save the bottles and then store things like flour, sugar, salt, etc. They stack really well and last a long time this way. Always put bay leaves in with your flours to keep bugs at bay.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> I buy soda in two liter bottles as it is cheaper than cans. I clean and save the bottles and then store things like flour, sugar, salt, etc. They stack really well and last a long time this way. Always put bay leaves in with your flours to keep bugs at bay.


 
We also save 2 liter soda bottles and fill some with clean water & freeze to fill in empty space in the deep freezer. If the power goes off, it'll keep food cold longer, and you have emergency ice or water when it melts. (be sure to leave a little "head space" so the ice won't pop the lid or bottle)
We also store rice & beans in them in our everyday pantry since they are easy to pour into a measuring cup that way. I store larger amounts of wheat berries, flour, rice, & beans in "icing" buckets we get for $1 @ Walmart.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

All of our bug out bags were free or very very cheap from garage sales. 

All food scraps that are appropriate for the hens are fed to cut down on costs, plus anything gone to seed in the gardens is given to them. Last night I brought home the rinds from the watermelon mom's assisted living place had for dessert, I just got ours but the hens were sure happy! Anything that I can source for free makes their eggs much cheaper! 

I've been cleaning out the freezer of a few things and found a very large and very freezer burned chicken. I will stick it in the crockpot and if it's too bad for us I will portion it out and use it for the dogs. I try to plan ahead for them too.

I save most of my glass jars with lids, I also save any of the brown vanilla bottles for my medicinal tonics. Amber jars are pretty expensive!

We also use 2 liter bottles for water storage, along with vinegar bottles. My small bottles get used for freezing juices that I get from steam juicing.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Chicken leg quarters were on sale for 70 cents/lb last week. We stocked up.

Beans--you know, the kind that make you blow up if you eat more than 1/2 cup (legumes). Eat them more often, though it is a chore to get used to them. Your stomach will get used to digesting them.
Store the dried beans in 5 gallon buckets w/lids, sprinkle the bags of beans with diatomaceoushttps://www.google.com/search?clien...a=X&ei=se7eUcSCC-fWyQH43IDQBg&ved=0CCoQvwUoAA earth--to keep bugs out.
Cook 1-2 lbs of beans every week or so, put half in the freezer for another day.
Use some in baked beans, use chick peas or white beans (even black eyed peas) for hummus (mix with some avocado, yum), put some in soups or stews, just a little every few days. Make rice, serve spicy beans with them.
It's not that difficult to use them every other day or so and it will save you money.

We store rice and pasta the same way, in bags, in 5 gallon buckets w/lids, with some diatomaceous earth sprinkled over top.

Dehydrating lettuce--HUGE amounts, to use in soups and stews in winter when there is nothing green to be had.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What kind of lettuce?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Two kinds of lettuce batches.
1. butter crunch and black seeded simpson (lighter crumbled up)
2. radish, beets, chard leaves (heavier and good for greens)
If you dry it at a low temperature 105 degrees F--it stays green and gets crispy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

The top of my frugal list is my dh! He can fix,build,mechanical,repair ANYTHING! He has saved us $1000's of dollars over the years! :happy:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I Since we have a separate account we both deposit a monthly amt to we never have to worry about car/house insurance or taxes. We all know those bills come but they are boring and no fun so easy to forget until that big bill shows up! Doing this frees us to put aside a certain amt monthly for storage food. Usually $100 or less a month. This month it was white beans...running out is not good but my inventory is now u to date!! Next month will be coconut oil for a year. We are well stocked on condiments past all the July 4th sales. September our money will go to butchering our steer. Oct. diesel in the big tank. November we usually stock up on animal feed and store in old dead freezer so we don't run out if we get iced in come winter.

Being on a fixed income we have to plan our expenditures carefully. Before I retired we bought yrs. supply of grains. Our day-to-day supply comes from local Mennonite store. If we use something up it goes right on the list.

Another money saver is cooking triple batches of black beans, rice, etc. Freeze in serving sizes. For example, I'll put 2 cups beans in a cheap baggie and then put all my baggies in a freezer bag so they keep longer. You can easily thaw bean or rice under running water in a colander or even drop in bubbling crockpot frozen. Do can up some beans but they take a long time in pressure cooker.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've dried greens and lettuce now at 125 degrees F.......still green and crispy, easy to crumble.


----------

